

The Internet of Things (Infographic) - dskhatri
http://blogs.cisco.com/news/the-internet-of-things-infographic/#

======
jpaves
"By the end of 2011, 20 typical households will generate more Internet
traffic...than the entire Internet... in 2008"

I'm having a difficult time wrapping my head around that stat. Anyone else?

~~~
dprice1
This statistic seems bogus no matter how I try to figure it. From wikipedia
([https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Internet_traf...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Internet_traffic)),
the total internet traffic in 2008 was estimated at 7639PB. And for 2010, that
number had only doubled compared to 2008. Presumably 2011 is along the same
trend line.

I plugged this into wolfram alpha:

7639PB / month

Which yields a whopping 23.25Tb/sec (Terabits). So each of 20 households would
have to be generating ~1Tb/sec continuously every second of every day.

If so, I think I'm going to need a bigger bandwidth cap.

I also tried 1998's number, but each house would still have to be generating
1.67Gbps.

